# Allen Edmonds quality vs. Cole Hahn or Alden?



## 1gunner (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking to pick up a couple new pairs of dress shoes, including bit loafers, over the next couple weeks and really like the look of the Allen Edmonds over these other two brands. How does the Allen Edmonds quailty compare with the others?


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

Some here prefer Alden, while others prefer AE. You won't find many here who have much of an appreciation for CH, as they have gone down hill over the last decade, after they were purchased by Nike. The only CH's I'd consider are the ones made in England (appear to be made by Cheany, but CH never discloses the makers of their shoes) and then only when on deep discount. 

I prefer Alden over AE. The metal shank they use (vs. AE's cork) in the footbed provides better support, and I like the look and feel of the leather they use slightly more than that used by AE. Mainly, though, I like the styling of their shoes over AE, although AE models, of which there are many, are always being changed.

AE makes a very high quality shoes, and you can get great deals on them on Ebay, at AE outlets, especially during their "tent" sales (factory seconds are usually in great shape, too), and sometimes at certain Marshalls, Syms or DSW stores. For this reason, AE may present you with the best value out there. There are many fans of AE among the members here. If you look at the bottom of this page, you'll see links to "similar threads," and Roger does his analysis of AE (vs. Alden and C&J, I think) in one of those threads, picking AE over Alden for quality.


----------



## cobblestone (Feb 13, 2007)

*My two cents*

I look at these brands from a different perspective. Let's first dismiss cole haan. No comparison to Alden or AE.

Alden uses much better leather soles, better heels, they attach the heel base better. They use steel shanks, the heel counters are 1 inch longer on the medial side to keep the shape of the heel longer. The upper is cut lower around the inside ankle bone area so it doesn't rub against the ankle.

Both brands use a 1/8" thick leather insole. Both are good year welted. Both use premium quality leather uppers. Alden Shell Cordovan seems to be of better quality than AE. AE does not use a shank. Both have a "cork footbed" which is a filler between the leather insole and leather outsole.

For Men who pronate or suppinate, or happen to be on the heavier side of 180 pounds, a shoe with a shank will hold up longer.

From a person who takes them apart to repair them, Alden is much harder to break down than AE.

Both are quality shoe brands but Alden grades out higher for the many reasons above.

Now, how a last fits one's feet is another determining factor you must consider when making your decision on which brand you prefer.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

1gunner said:


> Looking to pick up a couple new pairs of dress shoes, including bit loafers, over the next couple weeks and really like the look of the Allen Edmonds over these other two brands. How does the Allen Edmonds quailty compare with the others?


I think AE and Alden are on par with each other but, if pressed, I would probably give my vote to Alden. The older Cole Haans were of far better quality. The current models, unboubtedly made by eight-year-olds in some far off country, leave a lot to be desired for IMO.


----------



## LD111134 (Dec 21, 2007)

I agree that Alden and Allen Edmonds are 1 - 2, although I do think that AE has more interesting styles than Alden (e.g. I just purchased some terrific brown Moras with double monk straps). 

That said, my only experience with Cole Haan are some black Italian-made loafers. They look great and are very comfortable but I am not sufficiently knowledgeable to comment on their construction. I just like 'em. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*Alden More Consistent?*



smr said:


> ...I prefer Alden over AE...


I have seen some reports here of AE shoes with "cosmetic" flaws that sound to me like they might be from minor variations in the manufacturing process. How do you feel Alden is with regard to that?


----------



## smr (Apr 24, 2005)

Orsini said:


> I have seen some reports here of AE shoes with "cosmetic" flaws that sound to me like they might be from minor variations in the manufacturing process. How do you feel Alden is with regard to that?


As to minor cosmetic flaws on AE's, I thought that those discussions concerned the factory seconds rather than the first quality shoes.


----------



## XdryMartini (Jan 5, 2008)

There is a very simple answer for deciding between all the shoes of this level of quality... Whichever shoe fits your foot best. Maybe a combo of Alden tassel moccasins and AE Park Avenues. Whatever feels most comfortable... Try them all on and THEN decide, without any preconceived notions about what is "best". Unless you prefer the "look" of a shoe over comfort. If that is the case, I hear there are really cool canes you can find out there...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

XdryMartini said:


> There is a very simple answer for deciding between all the shoes of this level of quality... Whichever shoe fits your foot best. Maybe a combo of Alden tassel moccasins and AE Park Avenues. Whatever feels most comfortable... Try them all on and THEN decide, without any preconceived notions about what is "best". Unless you prefer the "look" of a shoe over comfort. If that is the case, I hear there are really cool canes you can find out there...


+1...excellent advice! Though my preference these days, seems to be shifting towards Alden.


----------



## Tiberias (Sep 25, 2007)

I started with Alden, but am shifting toward AE. Two reasons: first is that I work primarily in a Federal government context, and the ubiquitous metal detectors do not like metal shank shoes. Second is that I'm poor (reference my previous comment about working in a "Federal government context" :icon_smile_big, and the AEs are much, much easier to find used on eBay.

Quality-wise, I think they're equivalent; the Aldens are just slightly sturdier, while the AEs are slightly more lightweight and have a wider range of designs. Depends on your preferences.


----------



## ilikeyourstyle (Apr 24, 2007)

AE shoes are commonly available at discount, and in that case I consider them better value than Aldens. As explained above, Aldens are probably slightly better quality than AEs, but I am very happy with the quality of my AE shoes and will probably never feel the need to find something better. CH shoes are significantly overpriced at retail, but if found at deep discounts, can provide solid value for a walking, rain, or casual shoe.


----------



## Loose On The Lead (Dec 28, 2007)

Tiberias said:


> I work primarily in a Federal government context, and the ubiquitous metal detectors do not like metal shank shoes.


This is a concern for me as well, but I don't have any metal-shank shoes yet. To what extent have you experimented with Aldens and metal detectors so far?


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

XdryMartini said:


> There is a very simple answer for deciding between all the shoes of this level of quality... Whichever shoe fits your foot best.


Best answer here. As long as the shoe fits and you like it, you can't go wrong with either brand.


----------



## FlatSix (Feb 23, 2005)

cobblestone said:


> Alden Shell Cordovan seems to be of better quality than AE.


I'd like to discuss this for a moment... As I (perhaps imperfectly) understand it, both Alden and Allen-Edmonds receive their horsehide from Horween in Chicago, which supplies a fundamentally identical product to both, with the exception of the "cigar shell" color used by Alden.

I only have one pair of Aldens compared to my sixty-odd pairs of A-Es, but I've looked at a lot of Aldens and I'm not entirely convinced they are worth any more money.

I suspect that Alden has "the edge" among American sartorialists because they are rarer, more expensive, and are associated in most of our minds with the East Coast, compared to the prosaic Midwestern A-Es. If Alden were available in the outlet stores and A-E were the rare shoe, we might hear more about the benefits of the shankless approach


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

I have been an Alden fan for years, usually with the BB private label. However over the last 8 years, I have switched to AE and other brands as there is no retail store near where I live that stocks a decent selection of Aldens in a full range of sizes. AE has their company stores. A sad state of affairs for Alden since I iive 45 minutes from their plant. Anyway, the shoes are roughly the same with a slight edge to Alden on quality, but the AEs tend to look a bit sleeker on my foot and the tassle loafer from AE fits much better for me than the Alden.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

smr said:


> As to minor cosmetic flaws on AE's, I thought that those discussions concerned the factory seconds rather than the first quality shoes.


I am not sure. I will observe and report back later...


----------



## riveroaks (Jan 1, 2007)

FlatSix said:


> I'd like to discuss this for a moment... As I (perhaps imperfectly) understand it, both Alden and Allen-Edmonds receive their horsehide from Horween in Chicago, which supplies a fundamentally identical product to both, with the exception of the "cigar shell" color used by Alden.
> 
> I only have one pair of Aldens compared to my sixty-odd pairs of A-Es, but I've looked at a lot of Aldens and I'm not entirely convinced they are worth any more money.
> 
> I suspect that Alden has "the edge" among American sartorialists because they are rarer, more expensive, and are associated in most of our minds with the East Coast, compared to the prosaic Midwestern A-Es. If Alden were available in the outlet stores and A-E were the rare shoe, we might hear more about the benefits of the shankless approach


Sixty-odd pairs of AEs... Just starting out, are ya? :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

*This Guy Has A Lot of Shoes. Let's Ask Him!*



FlatSix said:


> ...I...have...sixty-odd pairs of A-Es...


As a gentleman who owns a number of pairs of Allen Edmonds brand shoes, you are probably well positioned to comment on a question that has recently come up: 

I believe I may have seen some reports on this forum regarding AE shoes with minor, cosmetic flaws of a type that; while unlikely to have a negative impact on form, fit, or function; may detract from the overall elegance of the shoe. I seem to recall seeing a post recently where a new AE shoe had a cosmetic flaw in one of the soles, and I believe I read a post a while back where the gentleman was unhappy with the precision of the bogueing in the toecap of an AE wingtip. There may have been some other posts like this, but I am really not sure anymore&#8230;

What do you think about this? How do you feel about the quality of assembly, finish, and attention to detail on your collection of AE shoes? Good, excellent, flawless? Or, do you see opportunities for improvement... 

If you could please give us the benefit of your observations it would be much appreciated, I am sure. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Tiberias (Sep 25, 2007)

Loose On The Lead said:


> This is a concern for me as well, but I don't have any metal-shank shoes yet. To what extent have you experimented with Aldens and metal detectors so far?


I haven't had that much experience, simply because I wear the AEs if there's any chance of running through the detectors. There's enough metal in the Aldens to make them the equivalent of a small blade, however, so I suspect that they will set off metal detectors at anything but the lowest level (sensitivity varies depending on how secure the building is, etc.)

For the airport, it's less of an issue, as you're going to be taking off the shoes anyway (and I make it a point to wear comfortable, easy-on easy-off shoes at the airport); but for an agency where I might be going in and out several times a day, it's not worth the hassle.


----------

